# punched my deer tag



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I was able to punch my deer tag, now I need to punch my LE bull elk tag.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great buck congrats. 8)


----------



## Touch em all (Dec 2, 2009)

He looks great from that angle. Good luck with the LE Elk!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING! Love the pics!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Great buck...congrats man!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome buck there. Nice job


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the camo hat as well!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck! Looks like a heavy deer. Love that deep dark pine setting also.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice buck, congrats! Did you through a tape on him?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job! Good luck with your elk hunt too! What unit are ya hunting?


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks all, he was 26 inches wide. Any guess on what he would score? I am hunting the manti central unit, having a hard time finding a decent (320-330) bull. I know they are out there just need to find them. Thanks again and Go UTES


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

was gonna send you some Manti info until you tagged your last post with that obscenity...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice deer, crappy hat.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work buddy.....time to double up!
K


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet the bow strings made all the difference.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Super buck! Good Luck on the elk tag <<--O/


----------

